# At least she’s got that going!



## bdskelly (May 4, 2018)




----------



## old sarge (May 4, 2018)

X2


----------



## old sarge (May 4, 2018)

X2


----------



## old sarge (May 4, 2018)

X2!


----------



## dcecil (May 4, 2018)

Now that’s funny


----------

